# rolling pin



## elroy

Wikipedia führt ganze zehn  Begriffe für dieses Werkzeug auf: 

Ein *Nudelholz*, *Nudelwalker* (österreichisch), *Wellholz*, *Wallholz* (schweizerisch), *Rollholz*, eine *Nudelrolle*, *Teigwalze*, *Backrolle*, *Kuchenrolle *oder *Teigrolle* ist ...

Nudelholz – Wikipedia

Ich kannte bisher nur „Teigrolle“.
Welche Begriffe kanntet/kennt Ihr? Welche sind wo gebräuchlich? 
Stimmen die regionalen Bezeichnungen bei „Nudelwalker“ und „Wallholz“?


----------



## manfy

Nudelwalker kann ich als allgemein bekannten österreichischen Begriff bestätigen, wobei ich eigentlich dachte, dass das ein rein dialektaler Ausdruck sei. Im Schriftdeutsch wirst du dort meist Nudelholz lesen.
Daneben würde ich in allgemeiner generischer Form wahrscheinlich Teigrolle*r* sagen. Teigrolle, Rollholz, Nudelrolle und Teigwalze wären im richtigen Kontext sofort verständlich für mich aber Kuchenrolle ist irreführend. Mein erster Gedanke ginge dann in Richtung eines zusammengerollten Kuchens, z.B wie der englische weihnachtliche 'log cake'.


----------



## bearded

'Nudelwalker' war mir (aus Österreich..) auch bekannt.  In Italien verwenden wir solche Werkzeuge, die oft viel länger sind als die in Deutschland und  Österreich üblichen,   meistens um Bandnudeln zuzubereiten.
mattarello
Der Begriff 'Backrolle' ist mir unklar: die Rolle/Walze dient doch nicht zum Backen.. Wie erklärt sich diese Bezeichnung?


----------



## ManniSmith

Hallo, bei uns wird wohl eher "Nudelholz" verwendet.
Unter "Kuchenrolle" / "Teigrolle" verstehe ich eher eine Rolle aus Kuchen/Teig - also ohne das "r" am Ende - wie @manfy bereits erwähnte.
Unter "Küchenrolle" eine Rolle mit Küchenpapier.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Der Begriff 'Backrolle' ist mir unklar: die Rolle/Walze dient doch nicht zum Backen.. Wie erklärt sich diese Bezeichnung?


Falls ich mich recht erinnere werden hauptsächlich Germteige, also Hefeteige, ausgerollt, zugeschnitten und dann gebacken. Ebenso Keksteige - die werden gerollt, die Kekse ausgestochen und selbige am Blech gebacken. (Das Kekse ausstechen war eine meiner Lieblingsvorweihnachtsaktivitäten als Kleinkind.  )
Somit ist Backrolle nicht gänzlich unsinnig aber für mich doch recht ungewöhnlich.

Also von word formation rules her betrachtet: eine Backrolle ist eine Rolle, die beim Backen benötigt wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Welche Begriffe kanntet/kennt Ihr? Welche sind wo gebräuchlich?


Das für mich übliche Wort ist "Nudelholz".
 Wallholz , Nudelrolle,  Backrolle,  Teigrolle kenne ich auch.


----------



## berndf

Für mich ist auch _Nudelholz _die normale Bezeichnung. Danach käme wohl _Teigrolle_, was für mich logischer ist, weil Nudelteig heute wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle bei der Benutzung dieses Gerätes spielt.

Vielleicht kommt einem auch _Nudelholz _heute etwas aus der Zeit gefallen auf, weil es in politisch unkorrekten Zeiten mal als "die" Waffe der Frau in Ehestreits galt.


----------



## Frieder

_Nudelholz _und _Teigrolle(r) _sind mir geläufig. In älteren Rezepten findet man auch schon mal ein _Wellholz_.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne und verwende Nudelholz und Teigroller. Ich empfinde Nudelholz zwar als altmodisch und fast schon amüsant, aber so wird das Teil halt oft genannt und ist bei uns in der Familie der übliche Begriff gewesen. Teigroller ist der modernere, überegionale Begriff, der heutzutage im Handel überwiegt (man suche mal auf Amazon!).

Wallholz, Wellholz hätte ich nicht ohne Kontext verstanden (nie gehört).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> ch kenne und verwende Nudelholz und Teigroller. Ich empfinde Nudelholz zwar als altmodisch und fast schon amüsant, aber so wird das Teil halt oft genannt und ist bei uns in der Familie der übliche Begriff gewesen.


Genauso ist es bei mir auch.


----------



## διαφορετικός

In meinem Schweizer Schulkochbuch (Lehrbuch für die obligatorische Schulzeit) steht "Wallholz", das ist also vermutlich die bevorzugte Bezeichnung im Schweizer Hochdeutsch. Ich persönlich benutze einen anderen, noch nicht genannten Begriff, aber nur im Dialekt. Auf Hochdeutsch hätte ich nicht gewusst, wie ich dem Ding sagen soll, "Wallholz" wäre mir nicht eingefallen.


----------



## Demiurg

Bei uns im Dialekt heißt das Ding "Welljerholz" (kommt wohl von "Wälgerholz"). Standardsprachlich verwende ich "Nudelholz".


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich persönlich benutze einen anderen, noch nicht genannten Begriff,


Was, wenn ich fragen darf?  _Guetzlitrööli _oder _Chuächirööli_?


----------



## elroy

Danke für die Meldungen!

Interessant, dass „Teigrolle*r*“, welches vielen von Euch bekannt ist, bei Wikipedia gar nicht vorkommt.


----------



## Şafak

Normalerweise geben Lehrbücher nur "*Nudelholz*", "*Teigroller*". In Salzburg in meinem Studentenwohnheim habe ich auch mehrmals diese beiden gehört. Die anderen Wörter kannte ich leider nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Interessant, dass „Teigrolle*r*“, welches vielen von Euch bekannt ist, bei Wikipedia gar nicht vorkommt.


Solche Wikipedia-Artikel sind unzuverlässig und werden häufig nur von wenigen betreut. Sie stellen oft sehr eigene Ansichten da. Eines der zentralen Probleme von Wikipedia, über das man sich nicht genug ärgern kann. Bekannte Schlagworte dagegen werden von so vielen gelesen und betreut, dass das Schwarmwissen gewinnt. Nicht so bei selteneren Lemma.


----------



## bearded

'Roller' verstehe ich als  etwas, das rollt (intransitiv), vgl. Tretroller.  Deshalb klingt 'Teigroller' (in meinen Ohren) seltsam - ein Roller aus Teig? Ein Nudelholz rollt hingegen den Teig _aus_.
Das ist aber vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt..


----------



## Şafak

bearded said:


> Das ist aber vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt..


 Genauer gesagt, *zu* weit hergeholt. 


"Teigroller" ist das beste Wort das Ding zu beschreiben, meiner Meinung nach. Du *rollst* *einen Teig* *aus => Teigroller!*


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> 'Roller' verstehe ich als etwas, das rollt (intransitiv), vgl. Tretroller


Ja, aber das ist nur dein persönliches Gefühl. Beide Richtungen sind möglich. Ein Drahtschneider schneidet Drähte, ein Teigroller rollt Teige, das ist völlig unauffällig bezüglich der Wortbildung.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> 'Roller' verstehe ich als  etwas, das rollt (intransitiv), vgl. Tretroller.  Deshalb klingt 'Teigroller' (in meinen Ohren) seltsam - ein Roller aus Teig?


 Wenn man das von dieser Seite betrachtet, hast du fast recht.
Ich glaube aber, dass die zugrundeliegende Verbphrase nicht nur 'rollen' sondern 'Teig rollen' ist. Bei der Umformung in ein Substantiv wird es zum Teigroller, weil er Teig rollt.

Vergleiche:
Zitrone schälen -> Zitronenschäler
Reis kochen -> Reiskocher
Staub saugen  -> Staubsauger
usw

Das ist ein sehr prävalentes Schema im Deutschen, den Namen eines Gerätes von seiner Funktion abzuleiten.

[crossposted] Ich sehe, die meisten sehen das ähnlich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, aber das ist nur dein persönliches Gefühl. Beide Richtungen sind möglich. Ein Drahtschneider schneidet Drähte, ein Teigroller rollt Teige, das ist völlig unauffällig bezüglich der Wortbildung.


Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Ein _Roller _ist ganz allgemein jemand oder etwas der/das _rollt_. Und wenn _rollen _mehrere Bedeutungen hat, dann kann jeder dieser Bedeutungen gemeint sein.


----------



## bearded

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Du *rollst* *einen Teig* *aus => Teigroller!*


Teig-Ausroller..


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Teig-Ausroller..


Das wäre sogar ein schönes, treffendes Wort! Fast schon schade, dass es sich nicht durchgesetzt hat...


----------



## Frank78

Von allen Begriff nutze und höre ich nur Nudelholz. Teigrolle(r) wäre aber verständlich.



Kajjo said:


> Ja, aber das ist nur dein persönliches Gefühl. Beide Richtungen sind möglich. Ein Drahtschneider schneidet Drähte, ein Teigroller rollt Teige, das ist völlig unauffällig bezüglich der Wortbildung.



Und ein Seitenschneider schneidet Seiten?


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Und ein Seitenschneider schneidet Seiten?


 Ja, die Wortbildungsmöglichkeiten des Deutschen sind vielfältig! Aber ein _Saitenschneider _könnte _Saiten _schneiden...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne "Welgerholz" (von meiner Oma und meiner Mutter, südlicher Thüringer Wald.)
Außerdem kenne ich "Nudelholz", aber für Nudeln habe ich es fast nie verwendet, nur für Kuchen  und Plätzchen.
Selten für Pelmeni.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Außerdem kenne ich "Nudelholz", aber für Nudeln habe ich es fast nie verwendet, nur für Kuchen und Plätzchen.


Das geht wohl den allermeisten so.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> ...
> Welche Begriffe kanntet/kennt Ihr? Welche sind wo gebräuchlich?
> Stimmen die regionalen Bezeichnungen bei „Nudelwalker“ und „Wallholz“?



Hallo, Elroy,
in welchem Kontext möchtest Du das Wort verwenden?
Brauchst Du auch den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck?
PS: Oder brauchst Du ein für Deinen Zweck optimales Wort?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Für mich ist auch _Nudelholz _die normale Bezeichnung.






berndf said:


> Vielleicht kommt einem auch _Nudelholz _heute etwas aus der Zeit gefallen auf, weil es in politisch unkorrekten Zeiten mal als "die" Waffe der Frau in Ehestreits galt.


Ja, da gab es früher viele Witzbilder. Der Mann kommt besoffen von der Kneipe nach hause, die Frau lauert hinter der Tür mit dem zum Zuschlagen erhobenen Nudelholz


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne keinen Fall außerhalb von Witzbildern,  wo es wirklich so verwendet wurde.


elroy said:


> Welche sind wo gebräuchlich?


Nur "Nudelholz" in Witzbildern und -geschichten.
Die anderen Bergriffe habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> die Frau lauert hinter der Tür mit dem zum Zuschlagen erhobenen Nudelholz




Deshalb wird das Nudelholz auch gerne scherzhaft als _Hausordnung _bezeichnet (zumindest dort, wo ich wohne).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Deshalb wird das Nudelholz auch gerne scherzhaft als _Hausordnung _bezeichnet (zumindest dort, wo ich wohne).


Nie gehört, aber ich kenne „die *Macht*“ für Fernbedienung, das ist eine wohl vergleichbare scherzhafte Bezeichnung. „Gib mir mal die Macht!“


----------

